# Talking to my crush/girlfriend tomorrow!



## SamiAlkazaz (Aug 24, 2015)

Yeah ... So I'm writing this thread because I want to motivate my self to do the thing tomorrow!
So let me tell you my story...
About a couple months ago a have moved to Sweden around 9 to be more specific so when I arrived to Sweden obviously a went to school and ... Yeah you guessed it I was and still is very shy and quiet there I mean I'm naturally very anxious take that and add it to a new school at a new country and top it off with a new language that I fell very uncomfortable speaking it and ... Well you know what dose that mean anyways I spent around 3 months in school with absolutely no one but then an amazing thing happened... I was sitting in front of my computer and I got that message from that girl from the school she is two years younger then me and I didn't really even noticed her before she sent me the message she is obviously Swedish but she sent me a message in English because she knows that I can't speak Swedish very well so without getting into the details we had a very nice Facebook conversation and then next day I texted her and so on ...
Although after around a week of her sending me the message summer started and obviously we couldn't see each other in real life (I haven't met her in person during that week) but we texted each other almost every day during the summer and I today was the first day of school after the summer.
So after around 3 months of just talking to her through text a want to meet her in person for the first time (although we sometimes walk past each other in the hallways and stuff like that but we have never talked to each other)
So tomorrow is the big day I want to meet her the problem is that she is also kind of shy so that's making things even harder.
But tomorrow I willing to do whatever it takes to talk to her !!!
Wish me luck and any motivation or advices would be highly appreciated 
Tomorrow I will tell you how everything went ...


----------

